# My Orange Heads!



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I promised two weeks ago that I'd post pictures of them, but I've been so sad about my red severum dying that I just couldn't. I still can't believe it happened, but here's a happy thread! I got these from Ed and I like them SO much. I've taken almost a hundred pictures of them, but they are SO active! They never sit still...it's incredible! They're very sweet. I haven't seen any aggression between them. My rotkeil severum seems to be treating them well, but my male bolivian gets nippy sometimes.... Wait until the orange heads are 3 times his size! The bolivians have their own tank that they'll be going into, but I want to quarantine some tetras in that tank before the bolivians go in it.

Anyway, here are the orange heads! I'd say they're about 3 to 3.5 inches now.


























This is what I mean by "active":

















































And...my rotkeil, just for fun:

















I hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, that rottie has amazing colors. So does that _Satanoperca_ ... have you decided what you are going to do with them yet?


----------



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi isis24, I ordered red heads from Ed also, they are doing great but just wanted to know what size did you get them when Ed shipped them to you? thanks


----------



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

that rottie looks great.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

leopio: thanks  that rottie is a very very bad boy though.... If he weren't so cute he'd be back at the LFS!

wickidchap: I got mine from ed less than a month ago, so they haven't grown a whole lot. 3 or 3.5 inches I'd say. I haven't measured them since then, but I'm pretty sure they're about the same.

dwarfpike: thank you! I loooove my satanopercas. I know I can't keep them.... Since they're already in the tank though, I'm going to keep them for a little while. Right now, the largest is 3.5", and the smallest is about 2". the orange heads and satanopercas really seem to enjoy "hanging out" together, so I don't see a pressing reason to rush into bringing them back! I thought about moving them to the 50 gallon instead of the bolivians, but I think that the satanopercas will be happier with the OHs.

Did you have any ideas or comments about what's best for them right now?


----------



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Isis, I love how the sand in your tank looks. What type of sand did you use? thanks


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd say as long as the orangeheads or the rottie aren't messing with them, then you can leave them in there. :thumb:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree with dwarfpike, I think that in your tank (is it 5 ft 125 gallon?) you should be able to keep all your fish, the OHs will create a great colony and the Satanoperca should be able to fit right in. Is that a Satanoperca Jurapari? How many do you have? How many total Geos and Rams do you have?

As for your rams, if is funny how they can be so spunky. I had a German ram that lived in a tank that I was growing out an EBJD and the German ram would give him so much spunk, always nipping at the EBJD, even when the EBJD was 2 times his size; but the EBJD did not mind, he even seemed to like having the ram around until I moved him to the bigger tank. It is amazing what a diffrence maturity level in a fish can make, i.e. mature rams showing they know a little more than juvie Geos or EBJDs. But yeah once the Geos get bigger the Rams should be in for a surprise.

Great tank, I hope everything works out well, Keep us posted.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Gorgeous fish.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

There were so many orange head threads popping up, so I thought I'd update on my orange heads  The orange heads and leucosticta are still getting along wonderfully. My rotkeil isn't aggressive usually, though he doesn't like it when anyone gets in his way...

wickidchap: the sand is all-purpose sand that I got in Montreal. I can't seem to find anything similar in Virginia though :-( I had to mix in another type of sand, but I still need more sand. I don't like any of the sand types I've found here. They're way to fine, and the eartheaters are always sifting. I know that a lot of i has gotten into the filters. It makes me cringe!

mslancaster, the tank is a 6' 125. There are 6 orange heads, 4 satanoperca leucosticta, and 3 bolivian rams. This is not a permanent situation though. The bolivians have their own tank waiting for them, except that I'm still waiting on my laetacara to pair up in that tank :? I'm getting impatient though.

I've really come to love all the eartheaters in there, so i'll let them all live in harmony until I notice any aggression. They all swim with each other during the day, and at night, they each choose their own spot. It's kind of funny, because they all spread out quite evenly across the whole tank. The orange heads haven't grown much, but i've had them for only two months. If I had to guess, I'd say that they've grown about 1/4". The leucosticta, too. My rotkeil is now 5", so he has grown a good 1.5" since I got him in August. When I got the orange heads, Ed said they'd be able to breed in 4 months, so that leaves 2 months to wait! I know it's not an exact science, but I'll be so excited if it happens!

Here are some pics!










































































Enjoy the pics, and thanks for looking


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

beautiful fish!!

What kind is this guy?
http://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp14 ... C04989.jpg


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd hazard a guess of Satanoperca leucosticta.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sure is!


----------



## skillful84 (Dec 6, 2009)

Your fish look awesome I enjoyed the pics!!1


----------



## leohiha (Aug 9, 2009)

all fish from wild?


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

HI Isis.. I'm back with internet service after the move to Ct... yes it's cold up here haha... and just saw your thread... Great pics of great fish.. I'm sooo happy you are enjoying Ed's "kids".. I really miss mine but Peter (peathenster) is taking good care of them I'm sure... Keep up the great work... Sue


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

leohiha, no, they're not wild, but they do look amazing, don't they? 

Sue, awww, I had no idea that you didn't have yours anymore!   Do you have a tank set up in Ct?


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Your fish all look so perfectly healthy! Very nice.


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

I dream of those orange heads for about half a year now  
I am still building aquarium for them. Oh and i ordered wild ones. And i will have to wait for them for quite a while. 
These are beautifull fishes!


----------



## sticky~rice (Dec 19, 2009)

beautiful fish..love the red head. :thumb:


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

You eartheater lovers are complicating my African plans.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

scrubjay said:


> You eartheater lovers are complicating my African plans.


I don't think that's such a bad thing! :wink:


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

scrubjay said:


> You eartheater lovers are complicating my African plans.


 

I'm making the change from Tang to SA. These Geo threads have just reinforced the decision I've made.


----------

